# Can't decide on first Fantasy Army.



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

I cant bloody decide on which army to start building!!

I just recently started playing 40k with Dark Eldar. So I don't wanna have an "ELF" army. - High Elves, Dark Elves and Wood Elves.

Because its Fantasy i don't wanna go for anything human based - Bretonnia and The Empire

Even though i LLOOOVVEEE zombies, skeletons and Daemons i think that Games Workshop made really crappy models - Daemons of Chaos, Vampire Counts and Tomb Kings

One of my friends plays Orcs and Goblins so i don't wanna have the same army as him.

Beastmen, Lizardmen and Dwarves models look boring

So that leaves 
Ogre Kingdoms (What i originally was going for)
Skaven (new models coming out this month make them really appealing)
Warriors of Chaos (new models coming out this year make them really appealing as well)

I would really like to have an army thats fun to play with ranging from 1500pt to 3000pt. It doesn't have to be extremely competitive but i don't wanna get smashed a lot because that would make it boring.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

with ogre kingdoms current edition, they are just too underpowered to be a real threat, I voted Skaven because I play them so I know there strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I also voted for skaven because as stated before OK are apparently having some difficulty in being an older army. WoC are decent, but I don't know them that well. 

And Skaven are just insanely fun. Because seriously what other army lets you shoot into cc with your own units :laugh:. Unfortunately it is only with slaves now


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I voted Ogre Kingdoms.
If it's what you originally wanted...go for them. Either you like the idea of the army, the models, the lore, etc...something was drawing you to them.
They may not be competitive now, but eventually they will get an update and be better.
You're more likely to do better with painting and playing an army you have a greater interest in, other then just "in it to win it".


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There's always a good acid test for a new army- pick up the standard infantry for each of the armies you are thinking about... put them side by side and then go for which one you think looks cool and inspires you.

Personally I would say go OK since they were your first thought... although WoC would be an easier army to learn to play with and to get winning and skaven have all the shiny new models- they all have positives and negatives.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogres... always go with your initial gut feeling. If they're what attracted you, then go for them.

They may be bad with magic right now, but they're a hell of alot of fun to play with.


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

see the thing is before i was into Warhammer i liked the idea of Skaven. So officially i liked them first.

Then i checked out how much each army would cost out of all 15 armies Warriors of Chaos was the cheapest for me to start.

Then a friend and a Games Workshop employee suggested Ogre Kingdoms because it doesn't require a lot of models so painting and setting up the army wouldn't take long.


and thats why i'm torn between the 3.

and i love the models and fluff from all 3 equally.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogre's and WoC are similar in tactics in that both are charge in and smash stuff armies.

Skaven on the other hand, rely on big blocks of horde units and temperamental war machines to do the damage for them. 

Now.. painting wise, Ogre's will defiantely be on the table the fastest, and Skaven you'll end up painting hundreds of the little buggers all the same.

In the end I'd say think about what kind of army your going to use, then go with the one that has the most number of units you personally think are cool looking and that you'll enjoy painting of the ones that you'll use. At the end of the day, your not going to enjoy gaming with an army that you hate the look of.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm an Ogres player, but I can't recommend them in 8th edition to a new player. They can do well, but a few spells will annihilate them, and nothing's more annoying than losing all hope of winning by turn 2. That's no way to be introduced into the game.

Skaven and Chaos Warriors are both very good for beginners, but I have to lean towards the Chaos Warriors, simply because you don't need as many models, making them more beginner friendly.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a beginner myself at Warhammer and I've got a Warriors of Chaos army which is designed to do nothing else than teach me how to play the game.

Much as I like Skaven, I'd go with Warriors of Chaos simply because they have cavalry and in the right hands (or hands other than mine) they can be a great army.

Also you can use the lore of fire for your sorcerers if you want to.


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

well it looks like i'll be starting a warriors of chaos army just gotta choose tzeentch or slaanesh theme hmmmm


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

tzeentch %5+ ward on your basic troops in combat if you have hand weapon shield


----------

